

White House forbids feds from reading WikiLeaked cables - Garbage
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/05/federal_employees_barred_from_reading_wikileaks_docs/

======
Garbage
" _On Friday, the White House told federal employees and contractors they're
not allowed to read classified federal documents posted to WikiLeaks unless
they have the proper security clearance._ "

I think, they mean, cops can't read these documents _in office_.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
That too, but it's apparently a general ban. Well, except on newspaper
articles; exactly whatan "article" is, I expect, not defined very well in this
age of blogspam.

------
JoeAltmaier
Strange - so now classified means "what everybody Except the feds know"

